# Aristo RS-3 QSI Issue



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the latest generation RS3 with QSI board. The RS3 will not move but the lights and sounds function correctly including engine revs. I tried on DCC and DC. I also tried resetting the decoder by turning on and off.
This unit was working earlier in the week. Any suggestions before I start removing all the screws.


Thanks, Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What are you running it with? DCC or Airwire? 

Reset is accomplished on DC with the reed switch, or by DCC POM or Program track. Which did you do? 

By the way, you may have put the loco in "disconnect" (see the manual). Pressing F6 twice on a DCC or Airwire controller will take it out of "disconnect". 

The idea above is the problem 99% of the time.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in disconnect mode. F6 did the trick with DCC.

Now I need to adjust start up from shuttering.

Thanks Greg!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the parameters to minimize this on my site... 

Check out the QSI section... There's a lot of tips there. 

You will not be able to get rid of the lights flickering at low speeds, it's the voltage regulator Aristo used to power the lights... if the QSI could go direct to the lights it would be ok. 

Any other stuff, post here, might help others. 

Regards, Greg


----------

